# Asus M2N68-LA



## tduckro

I have a Asus M2N68-LA MoBo, with a 300w power supply unit.  HP says thats the max supported power supply.  Is this true or can I upgrade to 500w and get a new video card.  Already have 4gb ram, duel link, and an amd triple core processor.  thanks in advance


----------



## tduckro

Anyone know at all?, if it does work what are the risks of me blowing up my processor


----------



## StrangleHold

No, using a higher watt P/S will not make it blow up.


----------



## scooter

tduckro said:


> Anyone know at all?, if it does work what are the risks of me blowing up my processor



what..who do you talk to?

you cannot 'blow up' your processor.


----------



## Du Hast

Install that bad boy and fire it up.  You can trust me, I was in the navy.


----------

